# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Opravdano ne-dojenje?

## Švedica

Ako i kada dođe do problema u dojenju, pogotovo kod još neiskusnih prvorotkinja kao što sam ja, kako znati da sam pokušala sve što je u mojoj moći i da više nema smisla pokušavati i da treba prestati sa dojenjem? Postoje li neki medicinski razlozi koji opravdavaju ne-dojenje ili je sve to stvar osobne volje i ustrajnosti?

----------


## ms. ivy

kako misliš opravdano?   :Smile:  "opravdati" se moraš jedino sama sebi, u smislu da se pomiriš sa činjenicom da iz tog i tog razloga ne dojiš.

vrlo, vrlo je mali broj žena koje zbog fizičkog nedostatka, bolesti ili uzimanja lijekova nekompatibilnih s dojenjem zaista ne mogu/ne smiju dojiti.

ogromna većina mama koje ne doje mogu to pripisati lošim savjetima i nedostatku podrške.

dakle, ne bih rekla da je *sve* stvar tvoje volje i upornosti. ako nemaš pristup informacijama, ako ne dobivaš prave savjete, ako nemaš podršku okoline... to će ti znatno otežati.

no, dojenje može teći vrlo glatko i neproblematično, ili pak možeš imati malih početničkih poteškoća koje se uz dobar savjet lako prevladaju, a ako i dođe do nečeg težeg - znaš gdje ćeš potražiti pomoć.

najbolje što možeš učiniti je informirati se još u trudnoći i vjerovati u svoje tijelo.   :Smile:

----------


## momze

Svedica, u potpunosti se slazem sa ovim sto je Ms. Ivy napisala. 




> Ako i kada dođe do problema u dojenju,


Cesto puta je probolem u nama - ako ikada pomislis da možda nemas dovoljno mlijeka, nesvjesno ćes upasti u začarani krug postupaka kojima ćes zapravo samo podupirati taj stav i istovremeno sebi otežavati prirodni proces dojenja. Umjesto dojenja na zahtjev tvoje bebe, možda ćes joj dati dudicu kako bi se umirila između dva podoja, i kako bi dojkama dali “vremena da se napune mlijekom”. Ovo je prva u nizu pogrešaka. Novorođenčad ima urođenu potrebu za čestim sisanjem, a smisao te prirodne potrebe je da osigura dovoljnu količinu mlijeka za dugi period dojenja.

Slično se dešava i sa skokovima u razvoju, kada dijete povećava broj podoja. Nažalost, mnoge majke krivo protumače bebino neprestano sisanje kao znak da više nemaju dovoljno mlijeka pa započnu dohranjivati adaptiranim mlijekom, na bočicu. To je sljedeća pogreška! Što više adaptiranog mlijeka vaša beba popije – to će  manje dojiti, što manje doji – proizvodit ćete manje mlijeka.

Dakle, citaj i pitaj (nema glupih pitanja). I sigurna sam da ces uspjeti.   :Smile:

----------


## Švedica

Zahvaljujem na odgovorima.  :Kiss:  
Kako mi se bliži termin poroda, tako se i sve više nastojim informirati o dojenju. Pročitala sam Rodinu brošuru, to razumijem, ali priče, savjete i mišljenja iz okoline baš i ne razumijem. Jel mi može netko objasniti rečenice tipa; moje dijete je odbijalo dojku...(kako je to moguće, zar to nije jedan od prvotnih bebinih instinkta za preživljavanjem kod svake bebe, ili to eventualno znači da je beba bolesna i sl.) ...pa sam ga morala početi hraniti adaptiranim da ne umre od gladi. Ili; nisam više mogla izdržati tu bol, sve mi se upalilo, to je bilo preiscrpljujuće i za mene i za bebu...
To su samo neke od priča s kojima se susrećem. Pri tom ne osuđujem, niti provociram ikoga, samo bih voljela zanti o čem se radi.
 :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

štrajkovi, skokovi u razvoju, loš položaj koji uzrokuje ragade ili mastitis, soor.. postoji čitav niz poteškoća koje se mogu riješiti, samo ih treba znati prepoznati. ako ti u tom trenutku netko uleti s brzopoteznim rješenjem "daj mu formulu", na najboljem si putu k neuspjehu dojenja. a u tom slučaju ti ćeš se morati suočiti s osjećajem neuspjeha i naučiti se nositi s njim, a ne "dobronamjerni" savjetnik.

pročitaj tekstove o dojenju u ovim rubrikama:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=96&Tekst2ID=239
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=96&Tekst2ID=111, prošeći podforumom o poteškoćama s dojenjem i štošta će ti biti jasnije.   :Smile:

----------


## Lu

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2131

slazem se sa svime sta su ti cure rekle. evo link na mitove o dojenju pa procitaj, naci ces neke od tih prica koje si cula.

----------


## zrinka

> Zahvaljujem na odgovorima.  
> Kako mi se bliži termin poroda, tako se i sve više nastojim informirati o dojenju. Pročitala sam Rodinu brošuru, to razumijem, ali priče, savjete i mišljenja iz okoline baš i ne razumijem. Jel mi može netko objasniti rečenice tipa; moje dijete je odbijalo dojku...(kako je to moguće, zar to nije jedan od prvotnih bebinih instinkta za preživljavanjem kod svake bebe, ili to eventualno znači da je beba bolesna i sl.) ...pa sam ga morala početi hraniti adaptiranim da ne umre od gladi. Ili; nisam više mogla izdržati tu bol, sve mi se upalilo, to je bilo preiscrpljujuće i za mene i za bebu...
> To su samo neke od priča s kojima se susrećem. Pri tom ne osuđujem, niti provociram ikoga, samo bih voljela zanti o čem se radi.


svedice, super da se unaprijed informiras o dojenju   :Love:  

nemoj dojenje shvatiti kao obavezu, nesto sto se mora....prioni tome otvorena srca, trazi pomoc ako ima s problema, trazi podrsku, ako imas dilema i opusti se

 :Heart:

----------


## Švedica

*zrinka*  :Kiss:

----------


## betty boop

Samo jedno iskustvo od tek friške dojilice:
još u trudnoći sam čvrsto odlučila dojiti, zapravo mislim da to nije bila odluka jer druga opcija nije ni postojala. Puno sam čitala o dojenju, informirala se i mislila sam spremna sam...sve znam. A kad se Adrian rodio, hvala bogu je bez problema prihvatio ciku, samo je problem bio šta je on stalno bio gladan jer je kolostum brzo popio, iz bradavice nisam mogla izvući ni jednu jedinu kap. I dok su cimerica do mene mlijeko teklo u potocima moje zlato je gladno papalo rukice   :Sad:  . Ne moram vam ni pričati kako sam se osjećala, kao da sam najgora majka na svijetu...bilo je momenata kada sam se pitala zašto sam ja ikada pomislila da bih bila sposobna odgajati dijete. Da mi je barem netko od tih famoznih prodojećih med.sestara iz dječje sobe objasnio kako će mlijeko doći za koji dan, naka budem uporna i stavljam ga na cicu.....ne, oni su napravili tkz. test dojenja i to tako da su dijete izvagali prije i poslije dojenja i ustanovili da je razlika 0 i dali su mu nadohranu, a ja sam još bila presretna zbog toga jer mi se dijete napokon najelo  :/ . Sva sreća da mi je pedijatar prilikom otpusta savjetovao neka ne kupujem umjetno mlijeko, nego neka stavljam dijete šta češće na cicu, mlijeko će svaki čas doći. I došli mi doma....prva noć katastrofa....Adrian ne spava.... gladan je....ništa ga ne može umiriti...cijelu noć visi na cici koje me bole za poludit....da sam imala umjetno mlijeko sigurno bi mu ga dala. Ali već sljedeći dan osjetila sam kako me cice bole....mlijeko je počelo curiti van....sva sretna sam dala Adrianu cicu i od tog trenutka njih dvoje su najbolji prijatelji   :Smile:   a dojenje funkcionira baš onako školski (kuc, kuc u drvo).
Ovom podugom pričom sam ti htjela reći da koliko god se informirala u trudnoći, kada se nađeš u situaciji da treba dojiti više ništa nije onako kao šta si čitao negdje, a djetetova glad je poražavajuća. Samo imaj na umu da nema šanse da ti mlijeko ne dođe i šta ti budeš češće bebu stavljala na cicu mlijeko će prije doći.
I nemoj imati kući (kršitelj koda)!!!!!

----------


## Švedica

*betty boop* hvala ti na tvojoj priči i iskustvu. Itekako sam svjesna da bez obzira na svu moguću informiranost i pripremljenost, teorija je jedno, a praksa drugo. Ali to je jedino šta sad mogu napraviti za sebe i svoju bebu. A kad nam dođe vrijeme za akciju, toplo se nadam da ćemo uz malo sreće uspjeti u svojoj namjeri i dati bebu priliku za zdrav početak.
Moram samo reći da sam upravo u cilju što bolje opskrbe informacijama proučavala savjete na svim našim forumima, i zaprepastilo me na što sam sve naišla. Istina je da nemam iskustva, ali zdrav razum i poznavanje osnove fiziologije tijela mi ne dozvoljava da povjerujem u neke od tih izjava. A iz čiste pristojnosti neću imenovati forum.
Moj zaključak: najvažniju ulogu u svemu ima činjenica od kog prihvaćaš savjete.
Ispravite me ako griješim.
 :Smile:

----------


## Mayaa

*švedica*, iz osobnog iskustva kažem da treba samo čvrsto odlučit. inače nisam neki bog zna kako čvrsti karakter ali i mene je u trenutku krize iznenadila pozitivna snaga te odluke. niz lice su mi se slijevale suze ko kruške a kroz zube sam protiskivala neću, neću, neću odustat makar morala dojit viseći na lusteru   :Grin: 
meni samo žao onih koje nemaju od koga dobit dobar savjet   :Sad:

----------


## Mamita

ja bih samo dodala
da u svojoj prededukaciji obavezno educiraš i tatu
jer ako on nije nimalo upoznat s nekim osnovama
i ako nije spreman suočiti se nekim dojećim problemima
i ako ti u pravom trenu ne da podršku
bit će ti teško
po meni je podrška partnera strašno bitna

----------


## leonisa

edukacija partnera i okoline.
nije lako uz svu novu situaciju, novu ulogu, nove emocije, voditi i bitku, uvjeravati i pravdati se ljudima oko sebe. trosi se energija koja se mogla usmjeriti na druge stvari. i biti sama.

----------


## momtobe

Najbitnija je podrška okoline, partnera i ostalih ukućana ako ih ima...jer kad se nađeš u onom stanju nakon poroda, sva kao luda od hormona, nesređenih osjećaja, i strahova, lako se slomiš ako nemaš podršku.

----------


## Balarosa

> Jel mi može netko objasniti rečenice tipa; moje dijete je odbijalo dojku...(kako je to moguće, zar to nije jedan od prvotnih bebinih instinkta za preživljavanjem kod svake bebe, ili to eventualno znači da je beba bolesna i sl.)


Ovo je bila moja situacija, Tin je stalno spavao, nije otvarao usta, nije htio prihvatiti bradavicu. U rodilištu je jedna sestra stvarno svašta pokušavala, i umivala ga vodom, štipkala, okretala naopačke da ga razbudi, ali on je spavao. Nije imao žuticu, nisam dobila nikakve lijekove, nisam imala jaki let down... porod je dosta dugo trajao i objasnjenje jedne doktorice je bilo da se previse umorio. Da nije bilo SOS telefona, jedne pedijatrice koja mi je rekla prave riječi kad je trebalo i, najvaznije od svega, mog muža koji je bio ogromna, ogromna podrška (između ostalog i zato jer sam ga u trudnoći pilila o važnosti dojenja i rekla mu da to može izgledati teško, ali da mi nikad ne smije reći da trebamo kupiti adaptirano) odustala bih od svega i danas bi bili na bočici. A uvijek sam bila sigurna da ću dojiti, to mi uopće nije bila neka stvar za odlučivanje, dosta sam se informirala, bila sam na radionici, ali ova mogućnost mi nije pala na pamet. Tu imaš nešto o tom konkretnom problemu: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=239&Show=2051

----------


## Sun

Cure mislim da vam smirujuća može biti i informacija da je želudac novorođenčeta stvarno sićušan, kao kuglica cca.1 cm promjera, sa 3-4 dana cca. 2 cm promjera, a sa 7 dana kao ping-pong loptica, cca. 3,5-4 cm promjera. A to znači da je tih nekoliko kapi kolostruma sasvim dovoljno za vašu bebicu   :Smile:

----------


## Mamita

ja se ne bi s okolinom zamarala i trošila energiju   :Grin:

----------


## vertex

Meni se čini da je za eventualne probleme koji mogu nastati kod dojenja (tipa nema još mlijeka, ima li dovoljno, sisa li dovoljno, dobiva li dovoljno na težini..) najvažnije shvatiti da nema panike. Ništa se katastrofalno neće dogoditi , čak i ako beba nije koji dan sasvim sita. Nisu to neke situacije koje se moraju trenutačno riješiti, ili...U stvari se prvih dana (tjedana) treba više usredotočiti na sam proces dojenja. Dugoročno je to bebi puno važnije, nego da je se tog momenta nečim nahrani. Mislim da je najbolje prvih dana uopće se ne pitati ima li mlijeka ni koliko je dijete pojelo, nego ga jednostavno često stavljati na prsa, skoro kao da je sisanje samo sebi svrha ( i jest, jer se na taj način proizvodi mlijeko). Našla sam negdje i podatak da prvih dan - dva bebe niti ne osijećaju glad, što zvuči logično jer mlijeka još nema u velikim količinama.
Ovo je neka moja interpretacija (i iskustvo) pa neka me savjetnice isprave ako nešto ne stoji.

----------


## Sun

> ja se ne bi s okolinom zamarala i trošila energiju


definitivno, to je ionako borba s vjetrenjačama nažalost.
Dovoljno je da su ukućani podrška   :Smile:

----------


## pikulica

švedica, ja sam ti jedna od mama koja je odlučila dojiti i dojila nešto više od godinu dana, unatoč svemu(neznanju, ragadama, mastitisu,prijevremenom porodu...). Prvi put je meni bilo zaista teško, s drugom bebom uživam od prvog dana dobrim dijelm zahvaljujući rodama i njihovim savjetima.
 :Heart:  
Sretno i želim vam puno uživanja u dojenju tebi i tvojoj bebici!

----------


## leonisa

kad sam spomenula okolinu mislila sam na bake i djedove, ne puk  :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

ja sam jedna od onih koja je očito prelako odustala od dojenja jer sam smatrala kako jednostavno ne mogu dojit.
sad mi je žao ko pasu što nisam bila uporna i na sve moguće način pokušala vratit mlijeko.
uvelike je utjecalo to šta je mala ostala na neonatologiji i tu se mliko prekinilo, a ja nisam baš puno učinila da pokušam povratit čin dojenja.
e da sam makar prije znala za forum i razne potpore.
drugi put (ako ga bude) sigurno ću uradit sve da dojenje funkcionira.

----------


## martinaP

Loryblue, u slučaju kao što je tvoj, vidi se koliko je nužno da zdravstveno osoblje (prije svega patronaža i pedijatar) zna pomoći kako da se vratite na dojenje. Puno žena ni nema pristup internetu, i vjeruju u ono što im govore gorespomenuti. A oni često ne znaju bolje od preporučiti koje adaptirano da kupiš   :Sad:  .

----------


## Švedica

> Loryblue, u slučaju kao što je tvoj, vidi se koliko je nužno da zdravstveno osoblje (prije svega patronaža i pedijatar) zna pomoći kako da se vratite na dojenje. Puno žena ni nema pristup internetu, i vjeruju u ono što im govore gorespomenuti. A oni često ne znaju bolje od preporučiti koje adaptirano da kupiš   .


...ili još gore...da ne slušaju onu sektu roda...(sekta je ovdje ključna riječ)...

----------


## ana.m

Nama je dojenje krenulo kao od šale ali se nakon par dana doma dogodilo da sam ja zaradila teži mastitis, visoku temperaturu i naravno dobivala savjete o formuli. Ja sam odlučila da ja to mogu, da moje dijete neće dobiti formulu, veeeeeeelika podrška u svemu mi je bio MM, koji je bio uz mene 100%, koji mi je čak pomogao da se riješim tvrdih i upaljenih dojki i da smanjim temperaturu između podoja. Bilo mi je teško par dana, ali uspjeli smo bez formule i nastavili dojiti još dugo i bez problema. I neko virjeme smo se mučili sa šeširićima, jer su mi bradavice bile jako bolne, ali sve je to prošlo i uz našu vjeru i upornost smo uspjeli...
Možda i zato što se nikada nisam pitala da li ću ja to moći, meni je to nekako bilo pod najnormalnija stvar koja se nadovezuje na trudnoću.

----------


## Mamita

> kad sam spomenula okolinu mislila sam na bake i djedove, ne puk


znam ja tebe
mislila si na puk  :Laughing:

----------


## ornela_m

Svedice, cinis najbolje sto mozes - informiras se unaprijed. To je bio i moj stav, jednostavno sam pristupila stvarima na nacin da je prekasno o problemima s dojenjem informirati se kad se oni dese, jer gladna beba nece cekati. Nisam se toliko opterecivala samim porodom, koliko dojenjem i isplatilo se.
Od svega sto smo za bebu pripremili, nikakva bocica i formula nisu dolazili u obzir. Bojala sam se problema i posustajanja ako dodje do kriticne odluke da li dati bocicu ili ne. 

Jedino sto bih rekla je - nemoj biti stroga prema sebi. Ocito imas najbolju volju i to je maksimum koji za sada mozes uciniti. Ali ako iz bilo kog razloga ne uspije, nemoj sebe optuzivati. 

No, nekako se ne brinem za vas  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kad sam spomenula okolinu mislila sam na bake i djedove, ne puk 
> 
> 
> znam ja tebe
> mislila si na puk


da, JA bi educirala svekoliko pucanstvo 8)
a dobro sada...vidis da regrutiram novake. moram oformiti vojsku. sto nas je vise to bolje  :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## Švedica

> Svedice, cinis najbolje sto mozes - informiras se unaprijed. To je bio i moj stav, jednostavno sam pristupila stvarima na nacin da je prekasno o problemima s dojenjem informirati se kad se oni dese, jer gladna beba nece cekati. Nisam se toliko opterecivala samim porodom, koliko dojenjem i isplatilo se.
> Od svega sto smo za bebu pripremili, nikakva bocica i formula nisu dolazili u obzir. Bojala sam se problema i posustajanja ako dodje do kriticne odluke da li dati bocicu ili ne. 
> 
> Jedino sto bih rekla je - nemoj biti stroga prema sebi. Ocito imas najbolju volju i to je maksimum koji za sada mozes uciniti. Ali ako iz bilo kog razloga ne uspije, nemoj sebe optuzivati. 
> 
> No, nekako se ne brinem za vas



 :Love:

----------


## Tara

sad si mislim da bi ustedila pola tone zivaca da sam prije poroda isprintala par kvalitetnih tekstova o dojenju i to dala na citanje mojoj staroj i sveki. 
ovak mi je trebalo dobra dva mjeseca da ih uvjerim da mi mali nije gladan (cak i kad je prvi mjesec dobio kilu i pol na tezini one su bile uvjerene da je jadan gladan  :Laughing:  ), da mi mlijeko nije "slabo" i da se nece nista grozno desit ako kojiput bude dojio i po 2 sata u komadu.

tek sad su me ostavile na miru.

----------


## Zeko1

kada dođe do problema u dojenju vjerojatno ćeš pomisliti da baš ti spadaš u mali broj onih koje stvarno ne mogu dojiti. ali to skoro sigurno nije točno, a sve što ti sad nije jasno bit će ti jasno kad se nađeš u konkretnoj situaciji, i za sve situacije na ovom ćeš mjestu naći odgovor, nekog ko je to prošao i uspio u dojenju.

----------


## klara

Ako mene pitaš, ovaj topic je dokaz da ćeš uspješno dojiti. Kao što su cure već rekle, najvažnija je odluka. Još ako se stigneš informirati na vrijeme i znaš gdje možeš dobiti podršku ako zapne, sigurno je da ćeš uspjeti. Ja ti želim da to bude bez ikakvih problema.

----------


## ruža

potpisujem da je najvažnija odluka.ja nisam vidjela svoju tri dana,grudi su bubrile i bubrile...kad sam skužila da je mljeko nadošlo ali kanali začepljeni,zvala sam mm,da dođe u bolnicu,da on to povuče  :Laughing:  ,ludnica funkcionira,..  :Laughing:  to mi je rekla sestra u bolnici,da tako neki lječnici rade svojim ženama da se ne muče..dale su nam ključ od zasebne prostorije i to mm podojio  :Laughing:  ,mljeko procurilo,a hvala Bogu sljedeći dan nakon toga sam dijete dobila na dojenje.to je intervencija u hitnim slučajevima kakav je bio naš!danas sam jako ponosna što dojim,a mm pogotovo!ovo je duhovito,ali istinito!morali smo se snaći!  :Laughing:

----------


## klara

ruža   :Laughing:  
I mi smo izveli nešto slično dok je Sunčica bila u inkobatoru a ja se nisam uspjevala izdojiti. Ali sestre nisu znale, sakrili smo se u wc i nadali da nas neće vidjeti i pomisliti da tko zna što radimo   :Laughing:  

Usput ruža, svaka čast toj sestri u tvojoj bolnici   :Smile:   Ja sam moje morala gnjaviti da mi posude izdajalicu.

----------


## limunada

Švedice, s obzirom da se unaprijed educiraš, gotovo 100 % sam sigurna da ćeš nadvladati probleme ako do njih dođe.
Ja ti od sveg srca želim savršeno dojenje.

----------


## pomikaki

pa i ja sam skupila ovdje dobrih informacija, hvala svima (ja sam isto u švedicinoj fazi) ali ova ružina priča mi je prejaka!!! To pak još nisam čula...  :Laughing:  

pitanje - gdje se u Istri može dobiti rodina brošura o dojenju?
drugo - koji je broj tog SOS telefona?

----------


## zmaj

SOS telefon za dojenje:
01 61 77 520
091 22 77 220
tj link http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=61

letci se mogu isprintati sa linka: http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=61

----------


## ruža

Sad je i meni to smiješno i mom m,ali u tim trenutcima sam bila u mukama,nisam se nikako mogla zamisliti da ne dojim!još kad je rekao pa kako ću ja to,a ja na njega pa sjećaš se kad si bio beba kako si dojio  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ,smijali smo se ali i u bolovima sam bila pa je tu bilo raznih emocija,još se on zagrcnuo,pa sam se ubila od smijeha,naravno još sam ga digla sa fešte,gdje je slavio dobitak djeteta...bilo je super,nakon vina,dojenje...malo sam ga podsjetila kako je to funkcioniralo u njegovo vrijeme  :Laughing:  .a sad ozbiljno,uveliko mi je pomogao,inače bi se pozdravila sa dojenjem..a sestre su bile mrak,svaka im čast,bile su pune razumjevanja i pune dobrih savijeta a i pristup super.

----------


## zmaj

ispravak, sorry
isprintati sa linka:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11874

----------


## Švedica

> kada dođe do problema u dojenju vjerojatno ćeš pomisliti da baš ti spadaš u mali broj onih koje stvarno ne mogu dojiti. ali to skoro sigurno nije točno, a sve što ti sad nije jasno bit će ti jasno kad se nađeš u konkretnoj situaciji, i za sve situacije na ovom ćeš mjestu naći odgovor, nekog ko je to prošao i uspio u dojenju.


Eh, ovog početka rečenice sam se najviše pribojavala, jel vidim da žene tada masovno odustaju od dojenja. Ne bih si nikad oprostila da prestanem dojiti zbog vlastitog neznanja, nepripremljenosti i nedovoljne upornosti, ili slušavši neutemeljene, pogrešne savjete okoline.
Zato svima  :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Švedica ne slušaj druge, osim SOS telefona   :Grin:  . 
I Janko bi da sam slušala druge zavšrio na adaptiranom.

----------


## Zeko1

ja sam prije nego sam rodila sve znala o dojenju, pa sam na početku dojenja ipak bila sigurna da sam ja u onih 1% koje ne mogu dojiti i skoro odustala, ne što mi je bilo naporno, nego sam mislila da mi je dijete gladno. 
dodatni problem je bio što je stalno spavala i glad ju nije budila, nije plakala, tako da nisam imala niti jednog pokazatelja. dojke mi nikad nisu bile pune ni tvrde, nikad nisam osjetila let down, nikad nisam izdojila više od 20ml, a ona je aktivno cicala maksimalno 3-5 minuta po podoju prije kojeg mi je trebalo minimalno 45 minuta da ju probudim. 
patronažna mi je drugi dan od dolaska kući rekla da mi mlijeko još nije došlo i nek joj ponudim i bočicu poslije podoja. i uz svo znanje o dojenju ja sam nazvala muža da kad ide s posla kupi (kršitelj koda), jer sam bila u strahu da mi je dijete gladno. pred nama je bio vikend, patronažna je rekla da će u ponedjeljak moja patronažna doći s godišnjeg i da će donijeti vagu. (kršitelj koda) sam dala ukupno dva put i odlučila da ako je dijete gladno, nek bude gladno još preko vikenda i da joj više neću davati (kršitelj koda), jer na vaganju neću znati je li na težini dobila od (kršitelj koda)a ili mog mlijeka. ni preko vikenda nisam imala osjećaj da mi je došlo mlijeko niti da dijete dovoljno jede, a prošlo je 8 dana od poroda. u ponedjeljak došla moja patronažna, mi izvagali dijete (bojala sam se vage ko crnog vraga) i pokaže se da je ono dobilo i više nego treba. od onda sam sigurna u sebe i svoje dojenje,  još uvijek nisam osjetila da mi je došlo mlijeko, a prošlo je osam mjeseci dojenja
ps (kršitelj koda) je pojela mačka

----------


## martinaP

> ps (kršitelj koda) je pojela mačka


Jadna maca   :Grin:

----------


## Zeko1

bila je mala i odvojena od mame još dok je cicala,

----------


## pomikaki

moram to pitati... što je to let down?

----------


## leonisa

> moram to pitati... što je to let down?


ukratko: refleks otpustanja mlijeka.
potice ga bebino sisanje no moze ga potaknuti i izdajanje, pomisao na bebu, bebin plac, miris bebine kose, meka koza, beba, ali i neko majcino stanje u kojem sudjeluje hormon oksitocin.
on je bitan jer na taj nacin beba dolazi do onog zadnjeg, masnog mlijeka. on je zaduzen za "efikasno praznjenje dojke".

vise o LD mozes procitati na puno topika ali evo i nekih tekstova sa rodinih stranica:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=110&Show=1274
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1294
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1295

----------


## stray_cat

> Ako i kada dođe do problema u dojenju, pogotovo kod još neiskusnih prvorotkinja kao što sam ja, kako znati da sam pokušala sve što je u mojoj moći i da više nema smisla pokušavati i da treba prestati sa dojenjem? Postoje li neki medicinski razlozi koji opravdavaju ne-dojenje ili je sve to stvar osobne volje i ustrajnosti?


medicinski su razlozi aids, tuberkuloza i jos poneke bolesti

dojenje je stvar informiranosti i motivacije

ako si informirana onda se boris da tvoje dijete sdobije najbolje moguce

mislim da je tu prisutna i podrska partnera, emocionalna inteligencija i slicni detalji

ja sam imala relaktaciju od 8 tjedana i vratila se na iskljucivo dojenje, malije sad 3 god i 3 mjeseca i najurednije i dalje cica

----------


## Švedica

ja sam imala relaktaciju od 8 tjedana i vratila se na iskljucivo dojenje


Što to znači? (a jesam padobranac i pol...  :Grin:  )

----------


## anchie76

> ja sam imala relaktaciju od 8 tjedana i vratila se na iskljucivo dojenje
> 
> 
> Što to znači? (a jesam padobranac i pol...  )


Relaktacija je pojam koji se koristi za povratak na dojenje, bilo vracanje na iskljucivo dojenje ili povecanje kolicine mlijeka kod mame.

Stray ti je u stvari rekla da su imali problema na pocetku, da je mali konzumirao adaptirano uz dojenje, i da joj je trebalo 2 mjeseca truda (izdajanja, extra sisanja itd.) oko povecanja kolicine mlijeka da bi stvari dosle na svoje i da bi mali bio samo na njenom mlijeku.

----------


## Ivana_st

> dojenje je stvar informiranosti i motivacije
> 
> ako si informirana onda se boris da tvoje dijete sdobije najbolje moguce


Mi smo nažalost dojili 3mj.
A bila sam i motivirana i informirana.
Ispočetka mi nije otvarala usta, spavala stalno...ali ajde...
Pa je uz to ubrzo počelo i pojačano bljuckanje...svi simptomi refluksa pojačani mojim prejakim let downom i njenim pohlepnim sisanjem bez ikakvih prekida...to je bilo prestrašno, plakala bi mi i bljuckala najmanje 2 sata iza skoro svakog obroka. Da bi ona, nakon što smo se tako hranili 3mj, počela stalno, između skoro svakog gutljaja, puštat cicu...na težini je 3 mjeseca dobijala manje od 500g (iz rodilišta izašla s 2800)...a taj zadnji tjedan (kad je puštala cicu milijun puta) je dobila 70g...
Sve savjete iz tekstova o prejakom LDu i GERu smo probali...nisu pomogli...problemi su i dalje bili tu.

Zvali i sos...tamo se niko nije javlja ili smo dobili molbu da zovnemo za 15 minuti, pa zovnite za pola sata, pa zauzeto.

Spasili smo se otkad jede na bocu iako i nju jede priko volje i dalje ima problema s bljuckanjem ali manje nego na cici.

Sad neznan u koju ja kategoriju nedojilica spadam, ali mislim da nisam ni neinformirana ni nemotivirana.

----------


## NatasaM...

*Ivana_st*, koliko beba ima sada? Na bocu pije tvoje mlijeko ili adaptirano?

Kakvo je bilo bljuckanje, stalno povracanje u mlazu (bez obzira koliko je pun zeludac) ili obilnije bljuckanje nakon podoja?

----------


## Ivana_st

5 mj   :Wink:  već je 2 mj na boci...jedno vrime je pila moje izdojeno na bocu, sad je isključivo na adaptiranom.
Ne mogu niti opisat koliko mi je bilo krivo kad smo prekinuli s dojenjem.
I mlika i volje. A bez uspjeha.

Bljuckanje nije bilo baš u mlazu, bilo je obilnije iza svakog obroka. A podrigivanje je bilo bar 10 puta  :Smile:  pa malo podrigne, pa bljucne, pa opet podrigne...pa ju je tako najmanje 2 sata mučilo...pa je često tražila sisat, ali smo nakon nekog vremena skužili da to radi samo da joj bude lakše i da joj nakon naknadnog sisanja zapravo bude gore. Malo smo sebi olakšali kad smo joj s mjesec dana dali varalicu nakon podoja. Onda je jedno vrime bilo donekle podnošljivo (nije više bilo 2 sata plakanja i bljuckanja nego 1 sat), ali valjda je njoj u neko doba nešto došlo i počela je jest tako da pušta cicu između skoro svakog gutljaja tako da to hranjenje stvarno više nije imalo smisla (povukla bi gutljaj-dva, pustila i odmah opet hvatala cicu). Mislila sam da će je proć, ali nažalost nije, zadržala je takav način dojenja najmanje 10ak dana, dobila na težini 70g u tih 10ak dana (a i inače je nekako malo dobijala).
Onda je to i meni počelo stvarat nervozu, iscrpi to. Taman se pomirila i uskladila s tim bljuckanjem i podrigivanjem, kad ono novi set problema.

I da se nekom dogodi kao meni stvarno neznan šta bi mu savjetovala. Nama je varalica jedno vrime pomogla, pomogne donekle i podrigivanje usred dojenja, pomaže i nakon hranjenja bebu držat u položaju kao da se uči plivat - potrbuške, s dlanom na drobu i povišenijom glavom. Pomaže i vaga - za ocijenit plače li jer je muči ili nije dovoljno pojela (odnosno za ocijenit hoćemo joj dat varalicu ili cicu).
Nama rižolino baš i ne pomaže ni dan danas. Treba šira rupa - šira rupa znači više u ustima - moju to nervira strašno pa neće da jede (mi joj dajemo (kršitelj koda) na rupu za čaj, na ostale rupe plače - valjda je to podsjeti na prejak LD   :Smile:  ) I pomogne to što beba s vremenom ipak malo ojača.

Ali kad beba sama počne jest na tako neki osebujan način neznam kako to riješit? Eto bilo bi možda zgodno kad bi neko dao nekavu ideju kako to riješit, ne radi mene, nego možda radi nekog ko će se tek suočit s tim problemom   :Wink:

----------


## NatasaM...

> počela je jest tako da pušta cicu između skoro svakog gutljaja


Ovo mi se cini kao posljedica varalice, ovako se ponasala i moja Leda kad je imala konfuziju. Znaci, duda vam je jedan problem ublazila, a drugi stvorila.

Za bljuckanje nisam 100% sigurna, vjerojatno od gutanja previse zraka, ali nisam sigurna zasto bas toliko i odakle, trebalo bi jos neke stvari razjasniti.

Meni je samo zao sto nisi dobila pomoc na vrijeme (iako, nikad nije skroz kasno, uvijek postoji relaktacija). Svima koji zovu SOS kazem da budu uporni, povremeno nam se znaju dogoditi neki problemi (srecom ne cesto). Vjerojatno ima jos mama koje su tako odustale nakon nekoliko poziva, ako im se zaredalo par "nezgoda" kao tebi. Bas mi je zao.  :Sad:

----------


## Ivana_st

> počela je jest tako da pušta cicu između skoro svakog gutljaja
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ovo mi se cini kao posljedica varalice, ovako se ponasala i moja Leda kad je imala konfuziju. Znaci, duda vam je jedan problem ublazila, a drugi stvorila.
> 
> Za bljuckanje nisam 100% sigurna, vjerojatno od gutanja previse zraka, ali nisam sigurna zasto bas toliko i odakle, trebalo bi jos neke stvari razjasniti.
> 
> Meni je samo zao sto nisi dobila pomoc na vrijeme (iako, nikad nije skroz kasno, uvijek postoji relaktacija). Svima koji zovu SOS kazem da budu uporni, povremeno nam se znaju dogoditi neki problemi (srecom ne cesto). Vjerojatno ima jos mama koje su tako odustale nakon nekoliko poziva, ako im se zaredalo par "nezgoda" kao tebi. Bas mi je zao.


Od davanja varalice pa do puštanja cice je prošlo skoro 2 mjeseca, tako da mislim da joj varalica nije mogla stvorit konfuziju...ili je???

Šta se bljuckanja tiče mislim da je u pitanju paklena kombinacija: blagi GER+pohlepno gutanje (bez ikakve pauze između gutljaja)+prejak let down  :Smile:  Mislim da bi ona popila 70-80 za 2 minute.

I na bočici dan danas imamo problema s bljuckanjem (doduše manjih nego prije jer nema prejakog protoka kroz rupicu za čaj a i ona sad ima 5mj).
Ma ne bi sigurno odustala da se nije dogodilo to da je počela tako čudno jest i ne dobijat na težini. Uporna san i uvik san mislila "bit će bolje sutra", a i bila san se navikla na to bljuckanje više  :Wink:

----------


## Dia

evo i ja javljam kao mama koja je silno zeljela dojiti, ali eto nismo uspjeli
danas se vise ne osjecam lose zbog toga, pa da podjelim svoju pricu, nadam se da ce nekome mozda pomoci
zapravo me jucer podsjetio na sve to kad mi je razvukao majcu i ugledao zacudeno moju bradavicu, nis mu nije bilo jasno sto to mama ovdje ima i njezno prsticem pipkao

Marino se rodio sa 1950g (poslije poroda pao na 1830g) u 37 tj. 
do poroda sam mislila da sam se dovoljno informirala o svemu, imala sam isprintane letke u rodilistu itd.
bili smo 2 tj. na intenzivnoj gdje sam ja dolazila svaka 3 sata na dojenje, vec smo tu imali problema jer on tako sicusan nije jednostavno htio sisati, samo je spavao i tih pola sata 
se uglavnom svodilo na njegovo budenje, nekad bi pocicao 5-10ml, a nekada 40ml
sestre su u rodilistu govorile da ce to ici kad dodemo kuci, no kad smo pusteni iz rodilista (sa 2200g) i dosli kuci poceli su jos veci problemi, ja bi ga stavila na cicu,
a on bi povukao par puta i zaspao i tako tri dana, vidjelo se na njemu da postaje sve mrsaviji, pelene su postajale suhe, kod pedice na vaganju on ima 2040g, znaci izgubio je na tezini u tri dana 160g
ona mi savjetuje izdajanje, ako ne uspijem izdojiti da mu dajem formulu,hranjenje svaka 3 sata, kupujem (kršitelj koda) izdajalicu, ali to ne ide, cice nisu velike i pune mlijeka
na portalu nadem tekst kako se rucno izdojiti i krecem, uspjevam izdojiti 30-40ml
al on nece jesti niti iz bocice, samo spava i spava, ja se izdajam, a md ga hrani po sat vremena, na silu stavlja mlijeko u usta, cijedi iz boce, ceka da proguta, muka totalna, 
svi u kuci ga pokusavamo buditi, hraniti, ma uzas kad se sjetim, odvratan osjecaj nemoci, straha, panike, jer on mora jesti, a nece
cicu naravno nece uopce, nece otvoriti usta da je uhvati, a kako mu na silu je ugurati?!
i tako zacarani krug, ja nervozna od svega, pucaju me hormoni, sve manje mlijeka, navecer nemogu izdojiti niti 10ml
uvodimo formulu po potrebi da nadoknadimo ono sto nema dovoljno mojeg izdojenog, cice postaju bolne od stiskanja, pojavile su mi se masnice koje bole kad ih uopce dotaknem, a kamoli izdajam
sa 2 mj. pocinje "nazovi" cicati al to prekidaju strasni grcevi koji traju 2 tj. opet nece nista jesti  
i tako 3 mjeseca, sve manje mog mlijeka sve vise formule
osjecala sam se prevarenom, kao da sam ga izdala, uzasno...a mislila sam da sam sve znala o dojenju

nadam se da nece buduce mame obeshrabriti moja prica, al znam slicne price puno mama nedonoscadi koje isto tako nisu uspjele jer "dijete nije htjelo cicu"
znam da ima na portalu tekst "kako hraniti nedonosce ili bebu male porodajne tezine", al teorija i praksa bas ne idu zajedno kad se boris za dijetetov zivot
kad si sretan da beba uopce nesto pojede 
mozda smo izabrali pogresan put, znam se to nekada pitati; mozda smo trebali nazad u bolnicu? al dal bi to ista promjenilo

puno mama naravno ne razmislja o tome da bi nesto moglo krenutio po zlu, da bi mogle eventualno ranije roditi i ne informiraju se o tome sta i kako onda dojiti?!

----------


## leonisa

Dia, rasplakala si me...prvi put cujem tvoju pricu sada  :Sad:  

puno puno puno   :Love:  na upornosti




> osjecala sam se prevarenom, kao da sam ga izdala, uzasno...a mislila sam da sam sve znala o dojenju


a ovako se nitko, NITKO ne bi trebao osjecati!

Dia   :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

*Ivana_st*, obicno potraje do konfuzije (nama je trebalo mjesec dana), najcesce ne ide to bas preko noci. Moguce je da je bilo i jos nekih problema, ali to je tesko sada ovako otkriti, samo prisjecajuci se.

*Dia*, ovo potpisujem:



> puno mama naravno ne razmislja o tome da bi nesto moglo krenutio po zlu, da bi mogle eventualno ranije roditi i ne informiraju se o tome sta i kako onda dojiti


I ja sam bila medju takvima. Onda te zatekne odvajanje od bebe, koja obicno i ne zna sisati, a ti sama ne znas sto raditi ... Ali, ne mozemo se pripremiti na sve sto nam se moze dogoditi u zivotu. Na kraju price najvaznije je prezivjeti i nesto nauciti iz takve situacije, zar ne? 

Dobro je sto si podijelila svoju pricu s nama, mozda neka mama i iz ovoga nesto nauci.  :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

opravdati nedojenje moras (ako imas potrebu) samo sebi...
zrinka je isto dobro rekla, prici dojenju s gustom je isto kljucno...

meni je fantastican savjet: nikako ne imati formulu u kuci... jer se sumnja vecini nas javila na tren... a taj tren i spremanje formule moze pokrenuti nesto zbog cega bi mogla pozaliti...

ja sam cak prvih mjesec-dva u siiirokom krugu obilazila policu s formulama, kad bi morala proci pokraj nje - nisam namjerno gledala u tom smjeru...   'to mom luki ne treba' 8)

svjesna agresivnosti reklama i svoje emocionalne ranjivosti (pobogu, pa tek sam rodila i zivot mi se tako promjenio, odgovornost je velika, neispavanost itd.) bas sam SVJESNO izbjegavala gledati i reklame koje su mi slali na kucnu adresu... u casopisima za bebe koje bi mi dosli pod ruku itd....
knjige o njezi djece sam isto tako selektivno citala sto se dojenja tice - jednoastavno me nije zanimalo kako se steriliziraju bocice... kad i AKO ce mi to trebati - dovoljno mi je bilo znati da postoji knjiga u kojoj si to moglu procitati - ali za moje samopouzdanje je bilo bitno gutati i zvakati knjige o dojenju - (ima jedna super u gradskoj knjiznici ' sve o dojenju' se zove)... 


nisam jos imala prilike biti na rodi ali o konzumerizmu i marketingu sam opcenito znala dovoljno  da se pazim u tako delikatnom podrucju kao sto je dojenje...

da sam imala rodu i jacu podrsku okoline mozda bi bila malo opustenija...

 poznavajuci sebe i cak i tu najmanju mogucnost da 'pokleknem' u ekstremnim situacijama igrala sam na sigurno... :Wink:  
vjerujem da zene sa puno vecom razinom samopouzdanja ne moraju biti ovak nabrijane i drasticne...  :Laughing:  
ili zene koje su na vrijeme imale priliku doci na rodu...


i naravno da sam uspjela!
i jos uvijek 'uspjevam'!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ivana_st

Samopuzdanje ti drastično opadne s opadanjem djetetove kilaže.
Mislim da je zadovoljstvo i napredak djeteta bitniji za samopuzdanje od izbjegavanja polica s formulama i tekstova o sterilizaciji.

----------


## lucky day

> Mislim da je zadovoljstvo i napredak djeteta bitniji za samopuzdanje od izbjegavanja polica s formulama i tekstova o sterilizaciji.


 :?

----------


## lucky day

> Mislim da je zadovoljstvo i napredak djeteta bitniji za samopuzdanje od izbjegavanja polica s formulama i tekstova o sterilizaciji.


prvu recenicu kuzim... ali jel se ovo odnosilo na ono sto sam napisala i ako da - kako? :?

----------


## Balarosa

> meni je fantastican savjet: nikako ne imati formulu u kuci... jer se sumnja vecini nas javila na tren... a taj tren i spremanje formule moze pokrenuti nesto zbog cega bi mogla pozaliti...


Kako svuda vrijedi ono "nismo svi isti", tako je to i ovdje. Ja sam bila sigurna da ću dojiti, uopće to nije bila stvar o kojoj sam razmišljala kao nekom izboru. U kući sam imala jednu bočicu koju sam dobila na tečaju i to je sve. A opet, smatram da mi je dojenje spasila rečenica pedijatrice "nije smak svijeta ako bebi uz dojenje dodate bočicu" jer me pretvorila od histerične i panične mame koja je sigurna da se ne zna pobrinuti za svoje dijete u normalnu i opuštenu. Naravno da ja ovdje ne kažem "treba dati bočicu", samo želim reći da će nekome pomoći ako zamisli da nikakve alternative dojenju nema, a drugome saznanje da postoji plan B. Meni je najbolji savjet - opustite se i vjerujte u sebe. Ali nije svima to jednostavno za poslušati i svatko si mora sam naći način kako da dođe do toga.

----------


## klara

Ja imam kutiju adaptiranog mlijeka u ormaru. Prvenstveno služi za slučaj da muž dulje vrijeme ostane sam sa Sunčicom - jer što da npr ja odem u grad u kupovinu i doživim saobračajku, ili nešto slično. Ne sumnjam u naše dojenje, ali zbog te kutije i nekoliko procija zaleđenog mlijeka sam mirnija, tako da potpisujem Balarosu.

----------


## lucky day

definitivno, nismo svi isti...
opisala sam samo svoj primjer - poznavajuc sebe i uvjete labave i needucirane podrske oko sebe...

i nazvala bi to 'kako lucky day igra na sigurno'  :Laughing:  


balarosa, zao mi je sto si bila histericna i panicna prije pedijatricine intervncije... a plan B koji spominjes stvarno nema sanse da neko ne zna za njega...
no, kuzim o cemu pricas - jer i meni samoj u nekim stvarima 'biti ili ne biti' nije uopce motivirajuca situacija... samo sto se tice dojenja bilo je tako...

klara, a za tebe mi je drago da si opustena i samouvjerena...

----------


## Ivana_st

> Ivana_st prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da je zadovoljstvo i napredak djeteta bitniji za samopuzdanje od izbjegavanja polica s formulama i tekstova o sterilizaciji.
> 
> 
> prvu recenicu kuzim... ali jel se ovo odnosilo na ono sto sam napisala i ako da - kako? :?


u smislu: uspješno dojenje najbolje podiže samopouzdanje i stvara zadovoljstvo i gušt, a neuspjeh u dojenju ruši samopouzdanje i stvara nervozu  :Wink:  i onda čovjek poklekne formuli i pročita tekstove o sterilizaciji  :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

da, nazalost....

----------


## Balarosa

> balarosa, zao mi je sto si bila histericna i panicna prije pedijatricine intervncije... a plan B koji spominjes stvarno nema sanse da neko ne zna za njega...


Hm, da ne ispadne baš da sam bila histerična i panična onako spontano - bila sam takva jer je Tin završio s pet dana u bolnici zbog dehidracije i ostao tamo pet dana. Mislim da je jasno zašto nisam bila samouvjerena oko svojeg dojenja.

----------


## lucky day

balarosa, zao mi je sto je tako daleko doslo sa tvojim malim...  :Sad:  


ja ne vjerujem da smo panicni sasvim spontano - moze nam se samo ciniti da je neko DRUGI panicar bezvze   - al kad smo mi sami u pitanju NIKAD  :Grin:  ... po toj logici ja ne volim omalovazavati ljude koji mi se cine da panicare pretjerano kao sto ne bi htjela da se mene omalovazava - nego da me se smiri...
u slucaju dojenja tu je PRIMJERENA podrska okoline kljucna...
a tek EDUCIRANA podrska medicinskog osoblja ter pedijatara...

a svakako je izuzetno dragocjeno ZNATI da ti dijete nece umrijeti od gladi...
na zalost - za sad to znanje i utjeha se ne zasniva na znanju o dojenju nego na znanju da postoji formula...
 :/

----------


## LIMA

Tako je!!
Evo ja neki dan u gradu sretnem prijateljicu s bebom, pita me dojim li, ja kažem da, ona će: blago tebi, ja nisam imala ni kapi mlijeka! 100 metara dalje naiđem na poznanicu s bebom od 3 mjeseca, isto pitanje, isti odgovori. Ona će: Ja ko budala forsirala to dojenje, mali dobivao SAMO 170g tjedno, stalno plače, dijete gladno, a ja fino odem kupiti formulu. Kad se on najeo spavao je 3 i po sata! Ma kažem ti, dijete se preporodilo!! U tjedan dana dobio 300g!!! 
I ona sva oduševljena, a ja si mislim je li baš toliko važno da dijete dobiva 300g tjedno i zašto se nije bolje informirala? 
Nazove me još jedna prijateljica koja ima bebu od 5 mjeseci. Njoj mali nije htio sisati, pa je prešla na formulu. Ja joj kažem da ni moj ispočetka nije htio ali nakon dva dana gladovanja je počeo. Ona će meni: Ali meni je bilo žao da mi dijete plače (a kao da meni nije). 
Sve one su OPRAVDANO prestale dojiti, ali možda da su bile upornije, informiranije...tko zna...

Prije nego sam ja rodila sestra mi je stalno govorila: doji, nemoj odustajati, moraš imati jaku volju, ponavljaj si - ja to mogu, a ja mislila: što je tebi, kao da si izašla iz Oprah showa, pa zašto bi si ponavljala da mogu, pa naravno da ću moći   :Rolling Eyes:  , a tek kad su počeli problemi shvatila sam što je time mislila i zašto puno žena odustane.

----------


## lucky day

> doji, nemoj odustajati, moraš imati jaku volju, ponavljaj si - ja to mogu, a ja mislila: što je tebi, kao da si izašla iz Oprah showa,


  :Laughing:  

al ja sam jedna najobicnija (ali tajna) ljubiteljica Oprah  :Embarassed:

----------


## Leica

> Samopuzdanje ti drastično opadne s opadanjem djetetove kilaže.
> Mislim da je zadovoljstvo i napredak djeteta bitniji za samopuzdanje od izbjegavanja polica s formulama i tekstova o sterilizaciji.


Hm...upravo to mi se desilo i jedan i drugi puta.
S time da sam prvi puta nakon silnih vaganja i nedobivanja na težini jednostavno uz ogromnu grižnju savjesti odustala. Dojila sam prvu kčer nekih 2-3 tjedna i nakon toga se izdajala iduća tri mjeseca. 
Eh, da mi je tada bilo Roda   :Crying or Very sad:  , bila sam totalno neinformirana, čitala sam ja o dojenju, ali mi je očito u tim trenucima trebala podrška mama koje su dojile i prošle slične probleme kao i ja. U mojoj bližoj okolici u to vrijeme nije bilo niti jedne žene koja je uspješno  dojila.  :Sad:  .
A drugi puta je definitivno presudio moj instinkt, glupa vaga   :Sad:   (opet je tjerala na obeshrabrenje), ali pogled na moje djete koje se naočigled zaokružuje nije mi dao da odustanem, i naravno visila sam non-stop na forumu i priče drugih majki koje su nakon početnih poteškoča uspjele, jednostavno nije bilo šanse da odustanem. 
Eto, za koji dan će biti deset mjeseci kako beba papa ciku  :D , super izgleda, a ima samo 7250 g, i baš me briga kaj vaga pokazuje.
Još nešto, kako upisujemo stariju princezu u školu kod pedijatra smo podigli njezin karton, normalno odmah smo MM i ja škicali u njega i kad gledam sva ta vaganja, obuzima me tuga, jer to uopće nije izgledalo tako crno kako su nas tad plašili...kako nije nadoknadila porođajnu težinu u dva tjedna... a samo sam je trebala dojiti isključivo na zahtjev i ne odustati kao sa drugom princezom. 
Sretna sam što nisam odustala drugi put, kako zbog moje mrvice tako i zbog sebe   :Smile:

----------


## ruža

leica super  :Kiss:

----------


## ivaa

i ja sam se unaprije dinformirala o dojenju, bila na niz predavanja, u rodinoj školi dojenja i slično!
i odlučila isključivo dojiti!
Onda su se dogodile zelene stolice, stalni plač, upala dojke, ragade (i opet upala dojke- upravo sam na antibioticima)
iako doma nisam imala adaptirano - jedan dan sam pukla i kupili
smo ga...
to mi je bio strašan bad, kao da se nešto u meni slomilo, kao da ja nisam dovoljna svom djetetu i da ga ne mogu nahraniti...
dobila je par puta adaptirano na bočicu i od tad joj se neda sisati.
Nakon sisanja počne plakati i onda joj moram dati izdojeno (da izbjegnemo adaptirano)
adaptirano mlijek ona polici je meni dalo sigurnost, da ako zapne- ipak ju imam s čim nahraniti!
sada, unatoč začaranom krugu dojenja, izdajanja, upala, ragada i temperetura mi ipak dojimo!!!
al nek mi netko kaže da je to lako  :Grin:  
sto puta je lakše odustati...

----------


## lucky day

svaka cast, ivaa!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Nisa

Našla sam se na ovom topicu po peporuci Die, naime, moja treća bebica ponešto zaostaje u rastu i postoji vjerojatnost da će biti malena i da bih mogla imati problema s dojenjem tako male bebe kao što je bila njezina. 

No, imam još dvije cure (15 i 4 god) i obje sam dojila. No da je bilo lako u početku, i nije. Uspješnije sam dojila prvu bebu i mislila sam da o tome sve znam. No uvjeti su od početka bili drugačiji s drugom bebom, i bilo je mnogo više problema.

Prvu bebu rodila sam prirodnim putem. Kako bebe nisu bile s nama u sobi i samim time znalo se da će ih nakon svakog dojenja još i nadohraniti formulom kako bi spavale, sestra je izričito naredila da se redovno moramo izdajati (koliko bačenog, zlata vrijednog mlijeka) kako ne bi zaradile upalu. Moja S. bila je halapljivo dijete i dojenje je uskoro krenulo glatko. U dva navrata, kasnije kući, imala sam visoku temperaturu i stanje slično gripi, koje sam pripisala nekakvoj virozi, dojke su bile nešto tvrđe i zaštopane, pa sam ih jedva uspjela rukom izdojiti. Tek godinama kasnije, s drugom bebom, shvatila sam da se nije radilo o nikakvoj virozi. Na i najmanje začepljen kanalić, ja reagiram visokom temperaturom i bolovima u kostima. Dojila sam 6 mjeseci. Tada se nije na sva usta propagiralo dojenje (i 4 mjeseca smatralo se uspjehom) i ja sam prekinula i na preporuku drugih krenula davati razrijeđeno kozje mlijeko. Poslije, kada sam shvatila što sam učinila grizla me savjest. 

Drugu bebu rodila sam 11 god. kasnije carskim rezom. Beba je od prvog dana bila samnom u sobi. Mlijeko je nadolazilo mnogo sporije zbog neprirodno završene trudnoće i iako je mala odmah bila na prsima, zbog tog nedostatka gdje je ona vukla u prazno dobila sam ragade. Kad bi neutješno plakala, uzeli bi je i nadohranili formulom, nakon čega je ona spavala punih pet sati. I tako nekoliko puta, a ja čuvam mlijeko da bi je ponovo mogla nadojiti, dovoljno je bilo da se kanalić malo začepi i ja zaradim visoku temperaturu dan prije otpusta. Nabavili su mi (kršitelj koda)icu, i nakon svakog hranjenja, umjesto da odmaram, ja bih po sat vremena pumpala i uspjevala izdojiti po 50 ml mlijeka koje sam joj morala davati na žličicu. Kako nisam bila uspješna u takvom hranjenju kao sestre, jednu trećinu beba bi ispljuckala. Na kraju mi je puko film, i izdojeno mlijeko počela sam kriomice  davati na bočicu. Mala se smirila i više nismo morale tražiti intervencije sestara a i na kilaži je dobro dobijala, pedijatrica super zadovoljna kod otpusta. No kući smo nastavili s problemima. Još dvije upale lijeve dojke s visokom temperaturom, mnogo pumpanja i davanja mog mlijeka na bočicu. Na kraju je lijeva dojka davala svega trećinu količine koju je uspjevala proizvesti desna i tako smo se dojile 7 mjeseci bez nadohrane. 
No, tu sam napravila jednu grešku. Uvidjevši prednost bočice s majčinskim mlijekom, gdje smo mogli izlaziti i boraviti na otvorenom dulje vremena, barem jedan obrok, ponekad dva N. je dobivala iz bočice.  
Mislim da bi sve bilo bolje i da bih imala više mlijeka da sam bočicu zaboravila. Tako sam nakon njenih navršenih 7 mjeseci počela nadohranu formulom, no to nije išlo kako treba. Česti proljevi, vidno je slabila i ustanovili smo da je osjetljiva na kravlje mlijeko, i ono adaptirano. Do godine i pol bila je na Pregominu od (kršitelj koda), nekakvoj bljutavoj biljnoj zamjeni za mlijeko. 

Baš iz razloga što su danas djeca sve više alergična na koje kakve sastojke uključujući i kravlje mlijeko i pšenično brašno, toplo preporučujem dojenje i to što dulje. Nema većeg gušta vidjeti svoju djecu kako napreduju, kako slažu kolutiće po nogama i rukama a sve to dolazi od vašeg tjela.

Tko izdrži prvih mjesec dana, na konju je. Osim toga dojenje je i posao oko kojega se treba potruditi. Ono dolazi iz glave i iz želje, u mojem slučaju, nije dolazilo samo po sebi. Kad god bih pila, rekla bih sebi: ovo je za mlijeko. Stalno sam morala razmišljati da želim imati dovoljno mlijeka.  Sretna sam što ću, ukoliko stvari ne krenu loše da moramo prije završiti trudnoću, imati jesenjsku bebu. Više ćemo biti kući, i mislim da ću više moći razmišljati o dojenju. 

I još jedan babski savjet/lijek. Za upale i zaštopane kanaliće jako pomaže list svježeg kupusa. Umotaš, kao sarmicu. Prošla sam bez antibiotika. Kupus i izdajanje, i pripremite se da će prvih mjesec dana biti teško. No vrijedi se potruditi.

----------


## Nisa

Ispričavam se što nisam provjerila naslov ovog topica kad sam se na njemu našla, mislila sam da se radi o problemima s dojenjem i napisala sam svoju priču i iskustvo u vezi s njime.

No, kako stvari stoje, i  meni predstoji rođenje bebe male porođajne težine i borba da uspijem dojiti. Mislila sam da će mi dojenje treće bebe biti prilika da ispravim sve prethodno učinjene greške, no kako će i ovdje najvjerojatnije prilike biti posebne, teško da ću moći primjeniti sva prethodno stečena iskustva i pitanje je koliko dugo ću uspjeti dojiti. No, dat ću sve od sebe.

----------


## MGrubi

> . No, dat ću sve od sebe.


želim ti svu sreču svijeta   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

ja sam evo rodila pa se vraćam s novim iskustvom... moj savjet je svakako imati izdajalicu u rodilištu. Dobila sam je slučajno s ostalim rabljenim stvarima za bebu. Nisam mogo da pomislim da ce mi tolko trebati... (Balašević - Slabo divanim Mađarski  :Smile: ))
Dobro dođe ako mlijeko ne ide, ali i ako krene prejako - moj slučaj, mislila sam da mi ne gine mastitis, a izdajalica me zbilja spasila.

----------


## Nisa

I ja sam mišljenja da izdajalicu svakako treba imati u  rodilištu. Jer ako ne, izdajati se ručno nije baš ugodno. 

U prvih mjesec dana najlakše i dođe do upala ili začepljenja kanalića, pa je dobro stalno dojke pregledavati i na najmanji čvorić, reagirati i izdajati i masirati to mjesto. Istina je da što više dojke praznite i mlijeka ima više a to je količina koja je previše za bebu, no u tom prvom delikatnom periodu bolje se sačuvati upala, kasnije se sve to samo od sebe izregulira i mlijeko se proizvodi u onoj količini u kojoj treba bebi. 

Kod druge bebe, za svježi kupus saznala sam tek kod treće upale kad je mala imala mjesec dana i trebali smo ići na sistematski. Moja mama je došla pomoći jer sam bila pod visokom temperaturom i s bolnim kostima, i dok sam čekala red u ambulanti, ona je trknula do tržnice i kupila kupus (sjetila se priča moje bake, žene su iste probleme imale i tada a nije bilo antibiotika, ratno vrijeme) i natjerala me da, onako krišom, u čekaonici stavim kupus. Dok sam razgovarala s doktoricom o bebi, već sam uspjela osjetiti olakšanje ( a već su se počeli javljati i crveni kolutovi).

----------


## pomikaki

ako nemate izdajalicu u bolnici, pitajte sestre, trebali bi ih imati i u bolnici, ali će vam vjerojatno trebati i doma.  

A pomoć pri dojenju od sestara... katastrofa, svaka te štipa za bolne sise (redovito bez i najmanjeg upozorenja) uz komentar - pa imate mlijeka. Imala sam, ali ti kanalići nisu bili još dovoljno protočni, a maloj je trebalo puno manje nego što sam imala. Tek zadni dan mi je jedna doktorica rekla da bih se trebala izdajati, ali mi nije objasnila kako. Do navečer, kad sam već bila doma,  su bile veličine dinja i tvrde, plakala sam od straha da ću dobiti mastitis, nisam se usuđivala ni ići spavati nego sam izdajala koliko god je išlo s izdajalicom. Na ruke mi nije išlo skoro ništa, a dijete se nacicalo i blaženo spavalo. 

a u sobi do mene, to sam isto skužila zadnje jutro pred odlazak, dvije cure, objema ne ide mlijeko, dohranjuju djecu s (kršitelj koda)om. Baš sam mislila da bi se moglo organizirati, kad bi te bolnice bile samo malo humanije, da žene s prijetećim mastitisom podoje tu i tamo djecu koja su na (kršitelj koda)u. Baš bi mi super bilo došlo petoro gladnih beba da me malo isprazne.

----------


## Mukica

sorry sto ovako ulijecem - kazu da sitna skretanja ne remete pravac kretanja   :Wink:  - pa vas pozivam da kliknete na FINALISTI natjecaja za izbor najbolje fotke u rodinoj majici

----------

